
Zerologon: Instantly become domain admin by subverting Netlogon cryptography - bclemens
https://www.secura.com/blog/zero-logon
======
bclemens
Blog post with a little more explanation and links to exploits:
[https://www.tenable.com/blog/cve-2020-1472-zerologon-
vulnera...](https://www.tenable.com/blog/cve-2020-1472-zerologon-
vulnerability-in-netlogon-could-allow-attackers-to-hijack-windows)

